# [SOLVED]Problem z instalacja binarki firefoxa.

## mentorsct

Witam. Chce zainstalowac sobie binarna mozille-firefox bo jest szybsza, ale kiedy ja instaluje pojawia mi sie błąd:

```

 mentor # emerge mozilla-firefox-bin

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 to /

 * gcc-3.3.6-piepatches-v8.7.8.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...    [ ok ]

 * gcc-3.3.6-patches-1.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...          [ ok ]

 * gcc-3.3.6-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...   [ ok ]

 * gcc-3.3.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

 * gcc-3.3.6-ssp-1.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gcc-3.3.6.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking gcc-3.3.6-ssp-1.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * checking gcc-3.3.6-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * checking gcc-3.3.6-patches-1.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking gcc-3.3.6-piepatches-v8.7.8.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gcc-3.3.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-3.3.6-patches-1.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-3.3.6-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-3.3.6-ssp-1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-3.3.6-piepatches-v8.7.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work

 * Applying Gentoo patches ...

 *   00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   00_all_gcc_unlink_if_ordinary.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 *   02_all_gcc33-ice-hack.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

 *   10_all_gcc333-debian-arm-getoff.patch ...                            [ ok ]

 *   11_all_gcc333-debian-arm-ldm.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 *   12_all_gcc333_pre20040408-stack-size.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 *   12_all_gcc-3.3-arm-pr22528.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   15_all_gcc33-multi-os-directory.patch ...                            [ ok ]

 *   17_all_gcc33-c99-numbers.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 *   19_all_gcc33-sched-ebb-cselib.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 *   21_all_gcc33-sparc-tls.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 *   25_all_gcc-3.3.3-libiberty-pic.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   25_all_gcc33-libstdc++-pic.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   26_all_gcc33-m68k-const.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   27_all_gcc33-m68k-java-build.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 *   28_all_gcc33-m68k-loop.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 *   29_all_gcc33-m68k-subreg.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 *   31_all_gcc331-pr495.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   34_all_gcc-3.3.5-ffecom_gfrt_basictype-prototype.patch ...           [ ok ]

 *   35_all_gcc-3.3.5-no-COPYING-cross-compile.patch ...                  [ ok ]

 *   40_all_gcc33-warn-unused-result.patch ...                            [ ok ]

 *   46_all_gcc-3.3.6-pr18300.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 *   50_all_gcc33-coreutils-compat.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 *   54_all_pr10692-fix.patch ...                                         [ ok ]

 *   55_all_pr14925.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   55_all_pr17684.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   56_all_pr18153.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   57_all_pr18380.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   58_all_pr18508.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   59_all_pr23241.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   60_all_loop.patch ...                                                [ ok ]

 *   61_all_arm-bigendian.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

 *   70_all_gcc33-make-whitespace.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 *   71_all_gcc33-gnu-string-prototypes.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 *   80_all_canadian-cross-spec-and-syslimits.patch ...                   [ ok ]

 *   83_all_gcc-3.x-larger-g77-file-limit.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 *   85_all_gcc-ca-translation-typo.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 *   85_all_gcc-es-translation-ICE-workaround.patch ...                   [ ok ]

 *   86_all_gcc-3.3-doxygen-filter-locale.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 *   88_all_gcc-3.3-make-SHELL.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying uClibc patches ...

 *   81_all_gcc-uclibc-3.3-100-conf.patch.bz2 ...                         [ ok ]

 *   82_all_gcc-uclibc-3.3-110-conf.patch.bz2 ...                         [ ok ]

 *   83_all_gcc-uclibc-3.3-120-softfloat.patch.bz2 ...                    [ ok ]

 *   84_all_gcc-uclibc-3.3-200-code.patch.bz2 ...                         [ ok ]

 *   85_all_820-no-mips-empic-relocs.patch.bz2 ...                        [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying stub patch for htb ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying gcc-3.3.6-ssp.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Updating gcc to use SSP from libc ...

 * Applying upstream pie patches ...

 *   00_all_gcc-3.3-pie-3-boundschecking-no.patch.bz2 ...                 [ ok ]

 *   00_all_gcc-3.3-pie-3.patch.bz2 ...                                   [ ok ]

 *   01_all_gcc-4.0-cvs-for-3.3.5-pic.patch.bz2 ...                       [ ok ]

 *   02_all_gcc-4.0-cvs-mips-pic.patch.bz2 ...                            [ ok ]

 *   11_all_gcc-3.3.5-rs6000-pic.patch.bz2 ...                            [ ok ]

 *   12_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.6.8-sparc-pic.patch.bz2 ...                    [ ok ]

 *   31_all_gcc-4.0-cvs-incompat.patch.bz2 ...                            [ ok ]

 *   41_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.1-pie-generic.patch.bz2 ...                    [ ok ]

 *   51_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.5-pie-ia64.patch.bz2 ...                       [ ok ]

 *   52_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.5-pie-sparc.patch.bz2 ...                      [ ok ]

 *   53_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.5-pie-sparc64.patch.bz2 ...                    [ ok ]

 *   54_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.1-pie-rs6000.patch.bz2 ...                     [ ok ]

 *   55_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.5-pie-alpha.patch.bz2 ...                      [ ok ]

 *   56_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.5-pie-arm.patch.bz2 ...                        [ ok ]

 *   57_all_gcc-3.4.0-v8.7.6.1-pie-arm.patch.bz2 ...                      [ ok ]

 *   61_all_gcc-3.4.0-v8.7.6.1-pie-arm-uclibc.patch.bz2 ...               [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying non-default pie patches ...

 *   02_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.1-pie-rs6000-nondefault.patch.bz2 ...          [ ok ]

 *   03_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.6.7-pie-sparc-nondefault.patch.bz2 ...         [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying default pie patches ...

 *   01_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.8-pie-generic-default.patch.bz2 ...            [ ok ]

 *   02_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.1-pie-alpha-default.patch.bz2 ...              [ ok ]

 *   03_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.1-pie-arm-default.patch.bz2 ...                [ ok ]

 *   04_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.1-pie-ia64-default.patch.bz2 ...               [ ok ]

 *   11_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.7-pie-rs6000-default.patch.bz2 ...             [ ok ]

 *   12_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.7-pie-sparc-default.patch.bz2 ...              [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Replacing obsolete head/tail with POSIX compliant ones

 *  - fixed contrib/test_summary

 *  - fixed boehm-gc/configure

 *  - fixed fastjar/configure

 *  - fixed gcc/configure

 *  - fixed libf2c/configure

 *  - fixed libffi/configure

 *  - fixed libiberty/configure

 *  - fixed libjava/configure

 *  - fixed libobjc/configure

 *  - fixed libstdc++-v3/configure

 *  - fixed zlib/configure

 *  - fixed ltcf-c.sh

 *  - fixed ltcf-cxx.sh

 *  - fixed ltcf-gcj.sh

 *  - fixed ltmain.sh

 *  - fixed boehm-gc/Makefile.in

 *  - fixed fastjar/Makefile.in

 *  - fixed gcc/Makefile.in

 *  - fixed libf2c/Makefile.in

 *  - fixed libffi/Makefile.in

 *  - fixed libiberty/Makefile.in

 *  - fixed libjava/Makefile.in

 *  - fixed libobjc/Makefile.in

 *  - fixed libstdc++-v3/Makefile.in

 *  - fixed zlib/Makefile.in

 * patching gcc version: 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6-r1 p1.5, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)

 * Renaming jdk executables rmic and rmiregistry to grmic and grmiregistry.

 * Running elibtoolize in: gcc-3.3.6

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.patch ...

 *   Applying ltmain-1.5.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying relink-1.4.0a-GCC3.0-2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying tmp-1.3.5.patch ...

 * Using GNU config files from /usr/share/libtool

 *   Updating boehm-gc/config.sub                                         [ ok ]

 *   Updating config.sub                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Updating boehm-gc/config.guess                                       [ ok ]

 *   Updating gcc/config.guess                                            [ ok ]

 *   Updating config.guess                                                [ ok ]

 * Fixing misc issues in configure files

 *   Updating libstdc++-v3/configure [LANG] ...                           [ ok ]

 *   Updating libiberty/configure [LANG] ...                              [ ok ]

 *   Updating libffi/configure [LANG] ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Updating zlib/configure [LANG] ...                                   [ ok ]

 *   Updating libf2c/configure [LANG] ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Updating libf2c/libI77/configure [LANG] ...                          [ ok ]

 *   Updating libf2c/libF77/configure [LANG] ...                          [ ok ]

 *   Updating libf2c/libU77/configure [LANG] ...                          [ ok ]

 *   Updating fastjar/configure [LANG] ...                                [ ok ]

 *   Updating boehm-gc/configure [LANG] ...                               [ ok ]

 *   Updating gcc/configure [LANG] ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   Updating libjava/configure [LANG] ...                                [ ok ]

 *   Updating libjava/libltdl/configure [LANG] ...                        [ ok ]

 *   Updating libobjc/configure [LANG] ...                                [ ok ]

 * Touching generated files

 *   Touching gcc/cstamp-h.in

 *   Touching gcc/config.in

 *   Touching boehm-gc/aclocal.m4

 *   Touching boehm-gc/Makefile.in

 * Applying gcc-spec-env.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying gcc-3.3.6-cross-compile.patch ...                             [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6 ...

 * CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

 * CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

 * Configuring gcc ...

 * running gcc-compiler-configure

 * configuring for GCC_LANG: c,c++,treelang,f77

 * PREFIX:                      /usr

 * BINPATH:                     /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.6

 * LIBPATH:                     /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6

 * DATAPATH:            /usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6

 * STDCXX_INCDIR:       /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/include/g++-v3

 * Configuring GCC with: 

        --prefix=/usr 

        --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.6 

        --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/include 

        --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6 

        --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/man 

        --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/info 

        --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/include/g++-v3 

        --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu 

        --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu 

        --disable-altivec 

        --enable-nls 

        --without-included-gettext 

        --with-system-zlib 

        --disable-checking 

        --disable-werror 

        --enable-secureplt 

        --disable-libunwind-exceptions 

        --disable-multilib 

        --disable-libgcj 

        --with-arch=i686 

        --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,f77 

        --enable-shared 

        --enable-threads=posix 

        --enable-__cxa_atexit 

        --enable-clocale=gnu 

        --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ 

        --with-pkgversion=Gentoo 3.3.6-r1 p1.5, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.6 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/include/g++-v3 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libgcj --with-arch=i686 --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,f77 --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion=Gentoo 3.3.6-r1 p1.5, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8

*** This configuration is not supported in the following subdirectories:

     target-libffi target-boehm-gc target-zlib target-libjava zlib fastjar target-libobjc

    (Any other directories should still work fine.)

Created "Makefile" in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build using "mt-frag"

Configuring libiberty...

configure: warning: p1.5,: invalid host type

configure: error: can only configure for one host and one target at a time

Configure in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/libiberty failed, exiting.

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4556:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *             environment, line 5032:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2909:  Called gcc_do_configure

 *             environment, line 2675:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "$@" || die "failed to run configure";

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to run configure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4556:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *             environment, line 5032:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2909:  Called gcc_do_configure

 *             environment, line 2675:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "$@" || die "failed to run configure";

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to run configure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/temp/environment'.

```

Napisze mi ktos co jest przyczyną tego?? Dzięki i pozdrawiam.Last edited by mentorsct on Sun Mar 23, 2008 7:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

zainstaluj libstdc++-v3 i tyle. Było to poruszane wiele razy.

----------

## matiit

btw jak można kompilować binarkę?

----------

## mentorsct

Naucz sie czytac, napisalem ZAINSTALOWAC a nie skompilowac, a to chyba róznica. Pozdro.

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> ale kiedy ja kompiluje pojawia mi sie błąd

 

Cóż

----------

## Poe

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ale kiedy ja kompiluje pojawia mi sie błąd 
> 
> Cóż

 

 :Laughing: 

bywa bywa, pies utonął a smycz pływa  :Wink: 

----------

